# This is Where I Was Last Night



## Jade Tigress (Nov 27, 2008)

No, I didn't eat any. The place was absolutely packed though. 


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=254115


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

Well that is something I never have tied and probaly never will, Turkey testicles.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 27, 2008)

ummm.....

aaaa.....

nevermind.....


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> *No, I didn't eat any*. The place was absolutely packed though.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=254115



Riiiiight!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 27, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Riiiiight!




:lfao:  I DIDN'T!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 27, 2008)

Awww NUTS! I missed that... 

C'mon Pam, the Letch and I believe you like we believe THIS is a real Tiger


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 27, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Awww NUTS! I missed that...
> 
> C'mon Pam, the Letch and I believe you like we believe THIS is a real Tiger



Wow that sure does look like a real tiger now doesn't it?  Riiiiiight!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 27, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Wow that sure does look like a real tiger now doesn't it?  Riiiiiight!!!


Shhh it's real to her... don't spoil it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 27, 2008)

It's just not right. I will be looking at the turkey in a whole different light today. I hope I dont slip and say pass me the _ _ _ _ s please J .


----------



## Lisa (Nov 27, 2008)

We have a restaurant here in Winnipeg called the Prairie Oyster Cafe.  Their specialty is Prairie Oysters. Also know as Bison Testicles.

I will never forget when one of the doctors I used to work for took us out for Christmas lunch there.  She ordered the Prairie Oysters.  The waiter asked her if she was sure she wanted them.  She looked at him really weird and said of course.  Then he explained what they were....she changed her order pretty quickly.  She thought they were real oysters and were called "prairie" because well...Winnipeg is in the Prairies.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Lisa said:


> We have a restaurant here in Winnipeg called the Prairie Oyster Cafe.  Their specialty is Prairie Oysters. Also know as Bison Testicles.
> 
> I will never forget when one of the doctors I used to work for took us out for Christmas lunch there.  She ordered the Prairie Oysters.  The waiter asked her if she was sure she wanted them.  She looked at him really weird and said of course.  Then he explained what they were....she changed her order pretty quickly.  She thought they were real oysters and were called "prairie" because well...Winnipeg is in the Prairies.


We have mountain oysters in this neck of the woods.  They're pig testicles.  I've never had the, well, um, balls to try them, though.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

When I was in Denver Colorado back in the 70's I was ask to try rocky mountain oysters. What they do not tell you is what they are until they come out to the table.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 27, 2008)

Gag.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 27, 2008)

:barf:





terryl965 said:


> When I was in Denver Colorado back in the 70's I was ask to try rocky mountain oysters. What they do not tell you is what they are until they come out to the table.


 
How about finding out afterward ?


----------



## crushing (Nov 27, 2008)

> It took *1,280 pounds of testicles *and about 75 gallons of oil to keep this year's festival going from 11 a.m. to last call at 1 a.m.



Parkside Pub walk-in cooler must have been balls to the walls!  That's just nuts.  I wonder if there is a vas deferens between turkey testicles, prairie oysters, and rocky mountain oysters?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 27, 2008)

crushing said:


> Parkside Pub walk-in cooler must have been balls to the walls!  That's just nuts.  I wonder if there is a vas deferens between turkey testicles, prairie oysters, and rocky mountain oysters?


Nice.


----------



## zeeberex (Nov 27, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> No, I didn't eat any. The place was absolutely packed though.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=254115



\
ummm, yuck


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 27, 2008)

There may come a time when things have gotten so bad that I might try to overcome my revulsion ... say when civilisation has collapsed and I'm starving to death and Kelly Brook *and* Angelina Jolie promise me a threesome as a bribe ... otherwise, I'll pass : yeuk :.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 27, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> When I was in Denver Colorado back in the 70's I was ask to try rocky mountain oysters. What they do not tell you is what they are until they come out to the table.


You can still find Rocky Mountain oysters in Denver... I've just never been interested in trying them.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 28, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Awww NUTS! I missed that...
> 
> C'mon Pam, the Letch and I believe you like we believe THIS is a real Tiger



What. Looks like a tiger to me. lol



crushing said:


> Parkside Pub walk-in cooler must have been balls to the walls!  That's just nuts.  I wonder if there is a vas deferens between turkey testicles, prairie oysters, and rocky mountain oysters?



Nice. 

Yeah, Parkside has this festival every year for charity, but this is the first time I've gone. They have heated tents and live entertainment. It was wall to wall people. But there was NO WAY I was going to sample the featured item. Just too gross! Of course, everyone's like "It tastes like chicken". Uh huh. No thanks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 28, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> What. Looks like a tiger to me. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tastes like chicken.......Sureeee!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 28, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Tastes like chicken.......Sureeee!



Right?


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I call a six beer treat.

"Beers up, balls down!"


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 28, 2008)

Filthy, disgusting, gaggifying, just-plain-ol'-nastiness.

Chicken indeed.  Apparently the taste of chicken has morphic properties as it apparently tastes like everything else.

I'd sooner eat FRIED OKRA.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Filthy, disgusting, gaggifying, just-plain-ol'-nastiness.
> 
> Chicken indeed. Apparently the taste of chicken has morphic properties as it apparently tastes like everything else.
> 
> I'd sooner eat FRIED OKRA.


 *Fried Okra is awesome*


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2008)

Turkey testicles???:barf:


----------



## elder999 (Nov 28, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Filthy, disgusting, gaggifying, just-plain-ol'-nastiness.
> 
> Chicken indeed. Apparently the taste of chicken has morphic properties as it apparently tastes like everything else.
> 
> I'd sooner eat FRIED OKRA.


 
On fowl, be it turkey, chicken, duck, pheasant, grouse, or what have you, testicles are internal. If they don't wind up as giblets in your giblet gravy, while the phallus has been removed as part of the processing, odds are good that those testicles you're gagging over wind up in the stuffing.....that is, if you purchased a _tom._ Hens, of course, have no testicles. :lfao:


----------



## Tames D (Nov 28, 2008)

Are straight men allowed to eat turkey testicles?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2008)

Ugh.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2008)

Drac said:


> Turkey testicles???:barf:


 
You know.... until this very moment I can honestly say without any doubt in my mind I have never even had one single thought about turkey testicles..... And to be honest I wish I still hadn't

I have eaten some pretty disgusting stuff, by western standards, since I married into a Chinese family but I can say that there is not enough alcohol on the planet to get me to consider eating turkey testicles


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> You know.... until this very moment I can honestly say without any doubt in my mind I have never even had one single thought about turkey testicles..... And to be honest I wish I still hadn't
> 
> I have eaten some pretty disgusting stuff, by western standards, since I married into a Chinese family but I can say that there is not enough alcohol on the planet to get me to consider eating turkey testicles


 You know that is something that's on my mind ... NO, not eating turkey testicles   but how we westerners view food compared to those eaten in the east. Flip through this slide show http://www.slideshare.net/haveaword/olympics-food-beijing-2008-china-presentation and answer honestly would you even CONSIDER eating any of those ?? 
They would... think nothing of it either... Sooo why aren't we as "diverse"? 
If we weren't I think there'd be a lot less hunger going on here in the states. 
But of course it's how we were raised up isn't it? Society dictates what is acceptable and what isn't.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 29, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> You know that is something that's on my mind ... NO, not eating turkey testicles  but how we westerners view food compared to those eaten in the east. Flip through this slide show http://www.slideshare.net/haveaword/olympics-food-beijing-2008-china-presentation and answer honestly would you even CONSIDER eating any of those ??
> They would... think nothing of it either... Sooo why aren't we as "diverse"?
> If we weren't I think there'd be a lot less hunger going on here in the states.
> But of course it's how we were raised up isn't it? Society dictates what is acceptable and what isn't.


 
If it helps many Chinese can't stand cheese cake or cheese for that matter 

Also a lot of people from North China think the Southern Chinese eat strange stuff. Of course this was once told to me by a Northern Chinese person while they were eating something I can only describe as roasted sparrows on a stick. The saying in China is (and this was told to me by someone from the south) Southern Chinese eat anything with legs&#8230;.except tables and chairs. 

Tastes tend to be regional and associated with the food that is available. I read something that discussed this someplace and if I find it, and you want, I will let you know what it was.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Watch Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern on the Travel channel to get a good view of some of the crazier things that folks eat around the world.  Xue is spot on with his cheese and cheesecake comment.  One man's garbage is another man's treasure as the saying goes.  I've eaten the heart of a yellowfin tuna while it was still beating (tradition on the fishing boat I was on) and I've eaten grub worms and termites and ants during jungle warfare school.  Termites and ants weren't too bad, actually, but grub worms were a bit hard to stomach.


----------

